# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 27)



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2019)

*What is one woodworking accomplishment you have done that you will never do again? and why not?*
*




*




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course, Doc and the wood spinner, and the guys with a WB patch too....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 30, 2019)

I dont think I can actually answer this question. If I have accomplished something I wouldn't say I wouldn't do it again. Everything is a learning experience in my opinion, I think the learning process never stops. I cant really think of a project that I hated so much that I wouldn't do it again, maybe make some changes or modify the design, but I cant really say I would never do that again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 30, 2019)

work with framers- They are a weird bunch................

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 30, 2019)

I don't know that there is anything I've done/made that I would never do/make again.There are maybe some things I wouldn't be quick to want to do again, but nothing I've written off never doing again.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 30, 2019)

The first time I build anything is always the hardest for me. After that it's much easier, so if I've done it once I don't mind doing it again. So far there isn't anything I would never do again.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 30, 2019)

Cut off my finger!  Hopefully won’t do that again

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Sincere 3


----------



## steve bellinger (Jun 30, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> work with framers- They are a weird bunch................


 Hey I resemble that remark. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 30, 2019)

Nothing comes to mind. I do tend to bore easily no repeating myself is not much of a priority though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 30, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> work with framers- They are a weird bunch................


Are you talking rough framing or framing pretty pictures? I put in a load of years framing houses. Oh and I know I'm weird, no offense taken.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2019)

steve bellinger said:


> Hey I resemble that remark. Lol



PING! PING! PING! PING! PING!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> work with framers- They are a weird bunch................



Not as weird as plumbers and painters....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2019)

@barry richardson


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 30, 2019)

steve bellinger said:


> Hey I resemble that remark. Lol





Blueglass said:


> Nothing comes to mind. I do tend to bore easily no repeating myself is not much of a priority though.





Blueglass said:


> Are you talking rough framing or framing pretty pictures? I put in a load of years framing houses. Oh and I know I'm weird, no offense taken.





ripjack13 said:


> PING! PING! PING! PING! PING!





ripjack13 said:


> Not as weird as plumbers and painters....



Plasterers were the only sane ones, well when they were sober...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 30, 2019)

Well..... never say never, but... the recent root ball I turned, made me realize they are just not worth it. Too much trouble, and risk of failure, and hard on tools. If it was some really exotic wood that promised to have great figure, and had been pressure washed, I might be tempted to turn it though. also this one; why? cause I already have one, and if I made another similar one to try n sell, I would never get the return on my time investment... same for a lot of other artsy stuff I have made....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 30, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> Not as weird as plumbers and painters....


I was once doing a sidejob where I had to paint some. Went into 7-11 for a Gatoraid. The cashier said I've never seen a painter buy anything but alcohol to drink. I said lady I'm not really a painter.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 30, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Well..... never say never, but... the recent root ball I turned, made me realize they are just not worth it. Too much trouble, and risk of failure, and hard on tools. If it was some really exotic wood that promised to have great figure, and had been pressure washed, I might be tempted to turn it though. also this one; why? cause I already have one, and if I made another similar one to try n sell, I would never get the return on my time investment... same for a lot of other artsy stuff I have made....
> View attachment 168022



That piece is incredible!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 1, 2019)

I have a brother and 2 neighbors that are painting contractors. Pretty sure all went into that field for the sake of being locked in rooms with lots of fumes!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Herb G. (Jul 1, 2019)

I don't think there's anything I've done so far that I wouldn't do again.
But I don't like making a habit of stuff either.
I know some guys that only make pens.
I know other guys that only make bowls.
I know more guys that make bowls & pens, and that's all they make.

I don't like being predictable.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## kweinert (Jul 1, 2019)

It's not that I *wouldn't* do it again, but I'm very reluctant to turn resin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 1, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Cut off my finger!  Hopefully won’t do that again



So, I assume they put it back on, otherwise it would not be there to repeat issue?

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jul 1, 2019)

Turn balusters for Independence Hall. Figure they lasted 220 years the first round, I'd surely be gone by round 2...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jul 2, 2019)

Mr. Peet said:


> So, I assume they put it back on, otherwise it would not be there to repeat issue?



Good point  I do have 9 others though that I would like to keep.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Sincere 1


----------

